# بهارات نجدية



## أبو شووق (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وماتوفيقي إلابالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب










تميزي في طبخك مع البهارات النجديه للشامخه

طعم ورائحه وتميز


تسع أنواع من البهارات تجمع وتحمص وتطحن


والتعبئه بعدالطلب مباشره


الموقع الرياض


التوصيل لجميع المناطق


للطلب رساله نصيه على هذا الرقم

0564161044

بالتوفيق يارب
​


----------



## أبو شووق (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

استغفر الله


----------



## tjarksa (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

ماشالله الله يوفقك يابو شوق .


----------



## أبو شووق (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

اللهم صل ِ وسلم على محمد


----------



## أبو شووق (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا من فضله


----------



## أبو شووق (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

اللهم ارزقني وارزق مني


----------



## أبو شووق (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

استغفر الله العلي العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

سبحان الله


----------



## أبو شووق (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بهارات نجدية*

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله


----------

